# Busiest and slowest months of the year



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I understand that this can vary by market, but in your opinion, what months are the busiest? What months are the slowest?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been driving since June 2018. By far the slowest months were October, November, and September in that order. December was pretty crappy outside of the weekend before Christmas to the end of the month. If things keep up March will be my busiest month yet. so I am guessing March, April and May will be the busiest. This also kind of falls in line with our regular tourist income around here.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have been driving since June 2018. By far the slowest months were October, November, and September in that order. December was pretty crappy outside of the weekend before Christmas to the end of the month. If things keep up March will be my busiest month yet. so I am guessing March, April and May will be the busiest. This also kind of falls in line with our regular tourist income around here.


Started Oct 1, so hard to know if it was bad or I just didn't know how to opporate yet. But each month has gotten better. Much of that was likely the addition of Lyft the middle of December. December was good, January was better and February slightly better than January. March has started out better yet, but only marginally so. I'm thinking February and March was strong because the weather sucked. Both record snow and cold.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The market here has a pop of 1.3MM people with 4MM Uber rides per year according to our city stats. So, basic math says 11,000 trips a day divided by 20 (what a good driver can do in 10-12 hours) means we have roughly 550 ants on the streets at any given time.

My experience (not opinion) was that December sucked trucker ass, along with the first two weeks of January. The rest of the year was "game on" pretty much anytime I drove though. Have fun, make money, because you cannot control all the risk.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In orlandoish

January- april are hit or miss on any given day, depending on how many conventions are active.
Summer is good all summer long
September is the worst,
October is good (especially at night)
November is not bad
December is amazing


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The slowest time is when U/L go on a heavy recruitment campaign and sign up a ton of new ants to flood a market and give them all the good rides during their honeymoon phase. The busiest is about 90 days later when most have already quit.


----------

